# The Rez, 9/13/09



## bvibert (Sep 13, 2009)

Met up with Woodcore for another run at the Rez around 4 this afternoon.  We basically did our best to follow the route that we were shown last week, with a few small variations.  We got a little confused once or twice, but for the most part we managed to follow the route we intended.  It ended up being a really ride, though maybe not quite as fun as last week since I was constantly wondering if we were on the right track, or were going to miss a turn or whatever. Still tons of fun though.  The trails were in really good shape, with very few small wet spots and a some slippery rocks in one section.  Not really muddy at all, despite the rain on Friday.

Good ride as always Woodcore.  I'm glad we opted to figure out those seldom used trails on the other side of the dike instead of cutting our ride short, I like all the rocks and roots in there.


----------



## WoodCore (Sep 13, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I'm glad we opted to figure out those seldom used trails on the other side of the dike instead of cutting our ride short, I like all the rocks and roots in there.



I did too! Classic New England riding! :beer:

Anyway great to ride with you again Bvibert! Despite all the rain the trails drained extremely well and only a few small patches of mud where encountered. For the most part the rocks, roots and wood where dry, regardless some slick ones where encountered!

Anyway, we managed to log almost 10 miles this evening with a healthy 1300 feet of climbing! A nice rip for sure!


----------



## bvibert (Sep 13, 2009)

Almost 10, or 10?  I gotta know for my signature... 

We just gotta figure out how to get up that hill after crossing the dike...


----------



## WoodCore (Sep 13, 2009)

9.78 miles to be exact...


----------



## rueler (Sep 13, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Almost 10, or 10?  I gotta know for my signature...
> 
> We just gotta figure out how to get up that hill after crossing the dike...



That hill is a toughie, if it's the one that I think you are talking about!! My only successful attempts have been far left over the roots and straight up the steeper looking side (left center line)...it eventually gets more gradual...the route on the right after the tough root that appears to be an easier bail out is actually WAY harder once it turns back left...it gets steeper and rocky.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 13, 2009)

rueler said:


> That hill is a toughie, if it's the one that I think you are talking about!! My only successful attempts have been far left over the roots and straight up the steeper looking side (left center line)...it eventually gets more gradual...the route on the right after the tough root that appears to be an easier bail out is actually WAY harder once it turns back left...it gets steeper and rocky.



Sounds like the same one to me.  I got hung up on the roots on the left side, there was also a dead fall branch that got in my way.  Maybe next time.


----------



## Greg (Sep 14, 2009)

Cool. Really want to get out to the Rez this fall.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 14, 2009)

Greg said:


> Cool. Really want to get out to the Rez this fall.



Definitely.  We rode some really cool trails the last two weeks that I didn't know were there previously.


----------



## WoodCore (Sep 14, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Definitely.  We rode some really cool trails the last two weeks that I didn't know were there previously.



Fun stuff for sure! I particularly like that one section about 1/2 way through that is one rock roller after another.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 14, 2009)

WoodCore said:


> Fun stuff for sure! I particularly like that one section about 1/2 way through that is one rock roller after another.



I could roll sections like that all day, especially when you mix in the twisty turns around trees.


----------



## powhunter (Sep 14, 2009)

Nice report Boys!!!!!

steveo


----------



## bvibert (Sep 14, 2009)

Sorry you couldn't make it Steve-o, you missed out on a great ride.  Plus I was looking forward to hearing Hood stories!


----------

